# Crackling weed



## Newbgrowerr (Aug 29, 2013)

So I bought a 1/4 yesterday and rolled up a j and it was crackling!!! I've never had this before and have probably picked up 10 q's off this guy in the past and it has always been like 6-8 in the dank scale. But this has got me worried, what causes it I am thinking it is either too dry and it is quite dry so maybe he did that wrong or he hasn't flushed it as the ash seems to be darker than normal. Can anyone help.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had that happen, never from homegrown though so I'm not sure what the deal is, I don't flush and my ash is white and the buds burn nicely so I don't think that's it. But I have heard excess p can do that.. I don't know


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 29, 2013)

if the weed had powdery mildew it will crackle 
crackling is normally an indication of some foreign material in the weed 
this has nothing to do with flushing or left over plant food
a contaminate could of been directly added to the weed to increase weight 

crackling is never a good sign lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

spidermites possibly, as above, it is likely not part of the plant that is crackling.


----------



## Bounc3r (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe it is seeds? the seeds will make a popping sound when it burns


----------



## KingSemiazas (Sep 3, 2013)

I just cut a branch off my sour diesel plant and let it hang till it was dry enough to smoke to sample my first grow ever! It crackles a tad, no seeds no bugs in it, im guessing there is a small amount of moisture inside. Just examine your medicine when you buy it, you should always try to be sure about what your putting in your body. Get more details from your dealer about his product if you can and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2013)

While seeds and moisture do pop, I'm under the impression he's talking about strange not normal sparkling... like your weed crackling and sparkling like a firework, filled with black powder lol. My theory is excess p like gun powder


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

I had some crackling on the stuff that I grew, not sure if it was because I harvested it too early


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

I get this on bud around her ein the NorEast FREQUENTLY.
I always thought it was the result of Chem additives in Nutes left over,
Improper flushing or lack there of and the like.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Sep 9, 2013)

It's probably kamikaze-gnats lol; Fox Farm Soils have a bunch of them in every bag; so unless you catch them w/ traps of sorts; they'll eventually be attracted to the fruity smell of the buds and they'll fly in there and die. It's not like... bad to smoke bug; it's just weird. Uhhhhh you could start vaping. Or switch to a different bud. Some plants don't attract the kamikaze-gnats


----------

